# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry sink tips

## CGLahey

I'm renovating our laundry. Ripped out the tough, adding cabinets and a bench. Question about plumbing. I have a 50mm waste coming out of the slab straight up. How do I connect this to the sink? My thinking is there must be a reducing coupling from 50mm to 40mm, then trap to sink?

----------


## RodEye

> I'm renovating our laundry. Ripped out the tough, adding cabinets and a bench. Question about plumbing. I have a 50mm waste coming out of the slab straight up. How do I connect this to the sink? My thinking is there must be a reducing coupling from 50mm to 40mm, then trap to sink?

   No, your thinking is wrong. The sink will have a 50mm plug & waste. So 50mm Trap from sink connected to waste.

----------


## CGLahey

> No, your thinking is wrong. The sink will have a 50mm plug & waste. So 50mm Trap from sink connected to waste.

  Thanks RodEye. I'm just having trouble finding a 50mm trap that also fits the waste in the sink...

----------

